# Makeup Schools in Canada



## JennsJewelz (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey everyone,

  	Does anyone have good recommendations for makeup schools in the Toronto area and their approx. costs? I know of a couple, but they're ridiculously expensive. Also, does anyone know if there is financial aid, grants or scholarships you can apply for to help you through? While I feel I can learn a lot online, through practice, and even here, I would still like a diploma/license for the future when I plan to start a small business. TIA!


----------



## sweet_starlets (Nov 7, 2010)

There's gina's college in mississauga and waterloo. The make up course is approx $1500 and about 12 weeks long and you get a certificate at the end.

  	HTH


----------

